# Favorite senko and favorite utails



## Queencitybassman (Jun 17, 2010)

Just wondering what peoples favorite senk colors and sizes are. Also what brand and color for there Utails is the go to. I like the June bug 5" Yamamoto. I can always find em with a 6" red Shad culprit and if you haven't tried black culprits at night.. You need to... Jwcwhqt everyone prefer...


----------



## russ010 (Jun 17, 2010)

I've got every color senko made (literally)... and I'm always throwing a 5" Green Pumpkin/Watermelon laminate. I have caught a TON of big fish on that set up when fished texas rigged weightless.

I don't like U-Tails - they aren't big enough for me. I throw 7.5" Yum Ribbontails in Junebug, Red Shad, Tequila Sunrise and Black (and those are in order of my favorite colors)


----------



## Rick James (Jun 17, 2010)

I like 3 colors of Senko. Green Pumpkin/Black Fleck, Natural Shad, and Junebug. I save Junebug for really murky water, and the others I'll throw depending on what type of baitfish I find. For sizes, it all depends on what's in the water. Unless I'm fishing post cold front, I'm typically fishing 6" or 7" Senkos, unless I'm in a place that I truly don't think has 3lb+ bass in it. After a cold front I'll fish 4" or 5".


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I've got every color senko made (literally)... and I'm always throwing a 5" Green Pumpkin/Watermelon laminate. I have caught a TON of big fish on that set up when fished texas rigged weightless.
> 
> I don't like U-Tails - they aren't big enough for me. I throw 7.5" Yum Ribbontails in Junebug, Red Shad, Tequila Sunrise and Black (and those are in order of my favorite colors)




Is texas rigged weightless possible, or does the name come from the way you hook the worm???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 17, 2010)

I like the 4, 5 and 8" models of JD Baits Fatboys


As far a standard "senko" I use ones that I make or JD BAITS


Far better then Yamamoto!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Colors are greens, browns or black


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 17, 2010)

7 inch green is the most productive for me.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 17, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Is texas rigged weightless possible, or does the name come from the way you hook the worm???



I hook the worm texas rigged... and don't put a bullet weight or any type of weight on the line or hook


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Is texas rigged weightless possible, or does the name come from the way you hook the worm???
> ...




Thats what I thought


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 17, 2010)

I use anything natural colored in 4 inch. Catches a few dinks, but it keeps me entertained until a big one decides to bite :lol:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got every color senko made (literally)... and I'm always throwing a 5" Green Pumpkin/Watermelon laminate. I have caught a TON of big fish on that set up when fished texas rigged weightless.
> ...



I almost always throw a Senko weightless and Texas-rigged. The action of the Senko is the way the ends wiggle as it sinks slowly through the wtare column. That's what drives the bass crazy. The only time I will use a weight is if I am wacky rigging I will sometimes use a small jig head. I will also sometimes carolina rig a wacky rigged Senko, in which case I would use a bullet weight on the carolina rig.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 17, 2010)

I fish the Strike King Perfect Plastic Ocho. They have outfished the Yamamoto for me this year. I love them, and theyre cheaper than the Yamamotos(but by no means are they cheap at $5 for a 10 count).


----------



## russ010 (Jun 17, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> I fish the Strike King Perfect Plastic Ocho . They have outfished the Yamamoto for me this year. I love them, and theyre cheaper than the Yamamotos(but by no means are they cheap at $5 for a 10 count).



that special color is awesome... until everybody and their mother starts throwing it


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok russ, youre right. I removed the part where I mentioned the color from my earlier post so everybody wouldnt ruin our secret. My bad. lol Now you gotta remove your part from your post.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 17, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Ok russ, youre right. I removed the part where I mentioned the color from my earlier post so everybody wouldnt ruin our secret. My bad. lol Now you gotta remove your part from your post.



done :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 17, 2010)

Dang....too late. Let's see...what color could he have listed......Hmmmm

I give up. #-o


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> ?????? special




The secret is loose again.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 17, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


>



that's just wrong...

edited** Thanks man! Let's let some guys keep their secrets for a little while longer =D>


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Everybody make a run to Tackle Warehouse :lol:


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 17, 2010)

I haven't fished senkos in 2-3 years. I refuse to, even though yeah, they will catch fish. :wink: I prefer 6'' Berkley Powerbait shakey head worms w/ a 4/0 Gamagatsu EWG Hook & a 1/8oz-1/4oz bullet weight or jig head.

However, when I fished senkos, about the only color I threw was black w/ blue fleck or watermelon w/ red fleck.


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't fish senkos, but for I use Zoom U-tails in red shad, junebug, and green pumpkin. I also use Strike King 3x Ribbontail worms in watermelonseed and black neon. If you can find the Strike King 3x Ribbontails get them. The tail floats and continues to move when you pause the bait.


----------



## authentic (Jul 1, 2010)

I like the green/cream laminate the most, along with pumpkin and watermelon if I happen to run out of that color. I like the 4", but often use the 5" and just bit off the end when it tears. I've started using Yum Dingers and Wave Tiki Sticks, because I can't afford as many Senkos as I've been going through. I use them all the time, any condition, all year long. I like wacky style if it's not weedy, otherwise it's weightless Texas rigged for me.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 2, 2010)

You can't beat a 4 or 5 inch Yamamoto blue pearl on Allatoona immediately after the spawn, and sometimes again in the fall. Miss the short window, and you may as well leave them at home, but right then, they are king.


----------



## breachless (Jul 6, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I will also sometimes carolina rig a wacky rigged Senko, in which case I would use a bullet weight on the carolina rig.



I was thinking about trying this the other day... Seems to me like it would be a pretty fool-proof way to fish some of the submerged islands and points when the bass are holding a bit deeper (I just simply don't have the patience to wait for a weightless senko to sink 12 feet...)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 6, 2010)

Favorite colors are junebug, red shad, and baby bass. Baby bass I use net bait, others colors are YUM right now. In the u tale I am really partial to Culprit. Red Shad stained water, pumpkinseed or watermelon in clearer water, black at night


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah senkos you cant beat the junebug... utail culprits are killer for me in red shad and black


----------



## perchin (Jul 6, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> I like the 4, 5 and 8" models of JD Baits Fatboys
> 
> 
> As far a standard "senko" I use ones that I make or JD BAITS
> ...



I have not tried my new Fatboys yet........ do you just texas rig em or are they better for wacky riggin???

Captains Evil Rum is my new favorite color


----------



## russ010 (Jul 6, 2010)

perchin said:


> I have not tried my new Fatboys yet........ do you just texas rig em or are they better for wacky riggin???



It doesn't matter how you right it... they flat out catch fish..

If I'm throwing it like a senko, I'll rig it weightless texas rigged... but I have been known to wacky rig them too

I throw them 9 times out of 10 on a carolina rig though.... (I don't wacky rig them like that though, the bass here usually just grab the ends when I do it like that, so it's texas rigging the hook for me)


----------

